# A16 Boulogne - Paris - toll free?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know if the A16 is toll free from Boulogne to Paris via Amiens?

I think it was after initially opening but have not used it for yonks

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Russell, 
check here, http://www.autoroutes.fr/index.php?lng=2
it looks free to me..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Russell,

Its a toll road from just south of junc 29 all the way down to junc 13  

pete.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Gares de péage Classe Prix T.T.C. 
Départ Boulogne Sud 2 27.80 €

From http://www.sanef.com/fr/services/cartes/tarifpeages_detail.jsp


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toll road*

Hi Pete

Have you used the road or are you getting the info from a web site etc?

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toll*

Hi Oldskool

Thanks for the bad news!

Rapide561


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Russell,

Never used the road, I got the info from my michelin france road atlas, it shows which bits are toll/toll free.

pete.


----------

